# Testosterone Undecanoate - Long or Short Ester



## MidWest (May 21, 2012)

Can anyone shed some light on Testosterone undecanoate for me?

I've been doing research online and I'm getting very different information about whether this is a long or short ester..

Anyone know more about this compound?  


Thanks,

MidWest


----------



## acemon (May 21, 2012)

Being that the half-life is roughly 16-18 days makes this a loooong ester.


----------



## MidWest (May 21, 2012)

I just figured out the reason the searches resulted in different information.  It's because some were talking about it's oral form Andriol.

Cool, well that answers that!


MidWest


----------



## Digitalash (May 21, 2012)

Yep its bein tested as the new form of TRT, you inject a large amount only once a month. I believe the long ester helps it survive oral absorption but it shortens the life considerably.


----------



## keith1569 (May 21, 2012)

Ya test undec is something I definitely want to try


----------



## hoyle21 (May 21, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Yep its bein tested as the new form of TRT, you inject a large amount only once a month. I believe the long ester helps it survive oral absorption but it shortens the life considerably.



Testopel will probably be the long term answer for TRT.   Only needs to be done every 4-6 months.


----------



## keith1569 (May 21, 2012)

That would be cool if it kept you at the high end of normal the whole time


----------



## overburdened (May 21, 2012)

midwest said:


> i just figured out the reason the searches resulted in different information.  It's because some were talking about it's oral form andriol.
> 
> Cool, well that answers that!
> 
> ...



it is the oral, andriol... It's also long ester, but not orally active long... Few hours


----------



## overburdened (May 21, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Yep its bein tested as the new form of TRT, you inject a large amount only once a month. I believe the long ester helps it survive oral absorption but it shortens the life considerably.




I'll clear this up.. this is something I am VERY familiar with, as I have used the method used in andriol pillls to lower liver stress with orals...
test undecanoate is dissolved in sesame(generally) oil and capsulated... (for oral use)...this method bypasses portal vein entrance to liver that would nomally happen with oral consumption.. it is, instead, absorbed to the lymph system(while making it less liver toxic by not being 17a alkylated, it is still bioavailable, but not to a great degree... when it is cycled through the liver through normal circulation(not digestive circulation) it is nearly completely destroyed.... so, it has an active life of about 3-4 hours(depending on individual, and metabolic circumstances at time it is in circulation))....

so, to make it useful orally(as andriol is meant to be taken) the undecanoate ester half life is not even a factor... it must be consumed every 2-3 hours during the day to have a reasonably consistent blood levels.....

I'll elaborate more in a while... in a hurry to get some food in me...lol


----------



## teezhay (May 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Testopel will probably be the long term answer for TRT.   Only needs to be done every 4-6 months.



That's the pellet in the ass...can't wait to see what dudes on these forums do with that.

Edit: 


Maybe it's not in the ass ... here's a video of the procedure involved: http://youtu.be/6pDiOL7zPuI


----------



## overburdened (May 21, 2012)

Ok, so I was going to elaborate...... excuse me if I ramble...me and my girl had a glass of wine...lol

I explained the test u in oil to cause the oil solution to divert to lymph absorption, rather than straight to the liver....  You can do this with most orals(though they aren't totally soluble in oil... if you can crush them enough and get them to dissolve as well as possible, you must not eat with the oil(swallow the oil with oral in it..)... you can eat 15-20 min later and still pretty much get full effect (you are gonna get, which is probably along the lines of 20-50% to lymph, rest to reg digestion tract)... this does a couple things... one, it makes liver load(bolus dose load) a little lighter(less liver stress... not a lot, but if you are taking highly toxic orals.. halo, methyltren... it's worth the hassle) so you can run the oral a little longer with less liver load(get blood work still, for precautions!!!)...two, you get less bolus dose through the liver(if you have read some of my other posts on bolus(all at once) dose orals, you know that bolus dose orals cause igf1 release from liver.....(this can help increase effectiveness to some degree.. how much? who knows... not like they are gonna load people up with liver toxins to see how well the igf1 helps with growth.)   I could keep going, but I'm rambling already....

on another note, andriol caps are much more effective if you take the oil solution out of the caps and (with caution and practicing correct and proper technique to sterilize) making the liquid to an injectable test undecanoate... or turning it to tne(hell yeah!!!)  IMO this is a much better use of test undecanoate than swallowing it... but it was a novel idea that they had to dissolve in oil to make an oral that isnt liver toxic!!


----------



## westcoastrider (May 22, 2012)

I think some European countries are prescribing it for TRT. Over here through, I don't believe it has been approved by the FDA yet.


----------

